# Grant Marshall spotted in Bristol



## JTG (Apr 5, 2006)

He was asking his daughter if she wanted carrot juice from the juice stall in St Nick's market 

In yer face Wales!


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

Who's Grant Marshall


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 5, 2006)

massive attack dude


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> massive attack dude



ok, I'm a bad munkee.

me being a massive attack massive as well,

I will now go and slit my wrists in self punishment.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

But isn't this a bit like Wales going...

'Tom Jones spotted in Wales! in your face Bristol!'

Not that I'm complaining. All posts are good posts.

And although we're still up on posts, which is what really counts, we are still behind Wales in threads, 

so more nonsensical threads should be encouraged at the moment.


----------



## JTG (Apr 5, 2006)

no, because Grant Marshall is a cool celebrity.

Wales don't have any cool celebrities at all 

((((wales))))


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> no, because Grant Marshall is a cool celebrity.
> 
> Wales don't have any cool celebrities at all
> 
> ((((wales))))



Ok, I see.

You were just saying that Grant Marshall is cool, and Wales isn't in general, and that him being spotted in Bristol was just incidental to that statement?


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 5, 2006)

Cornywall has Phil Mitchell..brother of another Grant.  

Better no mention Aphex_Sqwuarepusher_Vibert eh?


----------



## JTG (Apr 5, 2006)

I was taunting them that they are very unlikely to ever have an opportunity to spot anyone remotely as cool as G over there, let alone the man himself.

Whereas we can do it _all the time_!

*manic laughter*


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> I was taunting them that they are very unlikely to ever have an opportunity to spot anyone remotely as cool as G over there, let alone the man himself.
> 
> Whereas we can do it _all the time_!
> 
> *manic laughter*



Indeed!

*more manic laughter*


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 5, 2006)

Mwahhahahah ahahhah aahhahaha
hahaha
haha

ha

*cough*


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Mwahhahahah ahahhah aahhahaha
> hahaha
> haha
> 
> ...



Careful fractionman, don't want you keeling over before the 8k celebrations.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 5, 2006)

I have a special mascot waiting in the wings...


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 5, 2006)

Whilst Grant is a cool (refrains from using the word dude) person, I am not overly impressed by celebs of any kind.

We are all humans after all, some more than others...even the Welsh.


----------

